# OB/GYN Resources



## Stacixu04 (Apr 8, 2013)

I have been coding for over 10 years but haven't done much OB/GYN coding. I now have a new position and will be coding more in this specialty. I was wondering if anyone on this forum has any suggestions of resources that they use with tough cases. 

Thanks!


----------



## Anastasia (May 12, 2013)

OB/Gyn Coding Companion is invaluable. It has layman's explanations of surgery and CCI edits.


----------



## nanceehernandez@sbcglobal.net (May 16, 2013)

Where would we get this Coding Companion???


----------



## Practice Coder2011 (May 17, 2013)

Yes, I agree. Coding companion will help you code and bill the right way. Your practice should have the book handy. This book will tell you which code can and cannot bill together. It also has a diagnosis code thats appropriate for the procedure. Really helpful book. Hope it helps.


----------

